# Endorsed! Kononykheen guitars



## mguilherme87 (Aug 9, 2018)

Whats up sevenstring friends, I'm pumped to announce that I am officially endorsed by and for Kononykheen guitars! Its a newer guitar company out of Russia! Pretty cool  Anyways, they sent me a pink/purplish Tele called the Breed Fifteen and after the basic setup work (changing string gauge and tuning, intonation, action and truss rod adjustment) It plays and sounds pretty sick! The pots and switch are the same as you'd find in most import guitars in the price range so I may upgrade those to my personal preferences as well as drop in a set of Dimarzio's as i do with all of my guitars. The stock pickups are actually surprisingly good, no 60 cycle hum or feedback, a little compressed but warm and tight for funk/bluesy cleans and the distortion is pretty ripping. Handles Drop C tuning well! The tremolo has these roller saddles that actually really help with tuning stability when doing flourishes and dive bombs (its obviously not a floyd though so you cant go too crazy with it). Surprisingly enough, the tuning pegs hold tune very well and have a good turning ratio. Ill post a few pics in a bit


----------



## mguilherme87 (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 9, 2018)

Kononykheengratulations.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 9, 2018)

Congrats man! Their guitars do look cool. They approached me as well on IG for a potential endorsement deal. Cool guys, but I had to decline as I'm happy where I am at the moment.


----------



## Avedas (Aug 10, 2018)

Congrats. Shame the only camera they had laying around was an iPhone 4.


----------



## mguilherme87 (Aug 10, 2018)

Avedas said:


> Congrats. Shame the only camera they had laying around was an iPhone 4.


Yeah man, I kindve regret posting those pics as I realized most of us only post pictures of the instruments themselves. But I was a bit over excited and that was all I had


----------



## mguilherme87 (Aug 10, 2018)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Congrats man! Their guitars do look cool. They approached me as well on IG for a potential endorsement deal. Cool guys, but I had to decline as I'm happy where I am at the moment.


If you decide to change your mind, the guitar really is made fairly nicely. Especially considering the price range!


----------



## mguilherme87 (Aug 20, 2018)

Now that I've had time to set this thing up and use it on stage at a few gigs, I can say that I love this thing! The stock pickups sound KILLER with my EVH 5150iii and the 16" radius fretboard is super shred-friendly. Ill be using this as my main D standard guitar for live gigs from now on \m/


----------



## mguilherme87 (Aug 20, 2018)

The stock tuning pegs and roller-saddle bridge honestly stay in tune better than the stock grovers on my Gibson SG.


----------

